# 1955 Farmall 300 questions



## Superkirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Hopefully this is the right place for this...
I'm fairly new to the tractor game. I've used one before but never owned or had to do much work on one. I now have a 55 Farmall 300. It's an older restoration but still in pretty good shape From what I can find, it was a 6 volt converted to a 12. It came with a marine battery in it that needs to be replaced before it gets too cold. What do I need to replace it? Just find the biggest battery I can that will still fit in the box or does it need to meet certain minimums for CCA's and whatnot? Any help would be great.

Also, this tractor has a fast hitch on it and I need a 3 pt. to pull a rear blade down the driveway. It looks like there's a few different options, but I can't really find much for reviews or recommendations. Has anyone here converted the fast hitch to 3 pt., and what do you recommend?

Thanks in advance. I'll try to get some pictures up. It's pretty nice.

Thanks in advance for the help.
Vince


----------



## croftbw (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a 1973 international 140 that I converted to a 3pt hitch. The conversion kit is a bolt on system made by Work Saver it is easy to put on. It works pretty good the horizontal stabilizer is a little annoying though.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

As for the battery, measure the area that holds the battery and get one that will fit.... length, width and height. I picked up a battery for my old Cockshutt at TSC. The price was right. If you don`t want to mess with open cell batteries and distilled water etc. get yourself a nice maintenance free battery.


----------

